# Is osmocote fert. safe?



## Capt. Oblivious (Feb 13, 2011)

I've heard on the internet that some people use osmocote fertilizer for their plants in the aquarium is this alright?


----------



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

I use Dynamite slow release in my pond for waterlilies. I read that Osmocote dissolves too quickly. Not sure about using it in aquariums but I would think that the same theory applies.


----------



## Ashley Nicole (Dec 5, 2015)

I put osmocote in my aquarium yesterday after a regular water change and this morning I found 3 of my guppies have died and one has clamped fins. They were all healthy happy fish before I used it. I think it may have shocked my tank. I did another water change today for fear of something happening to my other fish. I will continue doing water changes daily until the health of my last guppy is restored.


----------

